# New Baby - Miss Mamie



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

And boy, is she cute! Picked her up this am from the After Hours Clinic. She had been rescued by a police officer who said she was standing in the middle of a busy street. The really amazing thing is that the street intersection is exactly where "our bridge" is so I guess she is one of our "bridge babies".

She weighs 148 grams, appears healthy (was checked by vet) and is a prolific talker and wing wagger. Named her Miss Mamie.

Here she is.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

You have a cutie there. Good for that policeman, he is a hero in my book. Miss Mamie is in good hands now.

Margarret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

She sure is a little cutie. 

She certainly is in best hands.

Please keep us updated on Miss Mamie.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a dear little baby she is 

Sure was her lucky day!

John


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Maggie,

Miss Mamie is so cute and lucky to have you care for her  

Looking forward to more pics! I've missed all these cute baby pics lately!

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a cute AND lucky little birdie. Love the name...........


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh, Miss Mamie is precious!
Hugs to you, and to the policeman who saved her! Keep us posted...


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

SO cute! i love the dark-colored feral pijies. she is adorable. more pictures please!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT a lucky pij! Thank goodness, the nice policman didn't just stop traffic and let her continue across the street!

Look forward to updates and Mr. Squeaks and I give TWO THUMBS up on Miss Mamie's name! (AND, IF she is a HE?? "Mr. Man?"  )

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES and here's to future updates!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> WHAT a lucky pij! Thank goodness, the nice policman didn't just stop traffic and let her continue across the street!
> 
> Look forward to updates and Mr. Squeaks and I give TWO THUMBS up on Miss Mamie's name! (AND, IF she is a HE?? "Mr. Man?"  )
> 
> ...


 HELLO Shi&Squeaks, Well Miss Mamie brings MR. IKE to my mind


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> HELLO Shi&Squeaks, Well Miss Mamie brings MR. IKE to my mind


GOOD POINT, George!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I was thinking of Miss Mamie on the "Walton's" when I named her but Ike's Mamie fits right in.

This one makes squeaks unlike any we've ever had - sorta a cross between a chirp like a songbird and a squeak like a baby pigeon with a little dove whistle sound thrown in for good measure. She is so cute. I am putting seed and water in her cage and this morning she tried out both. I actually think she was trying to take a bath so we may give her one in a day or so, but she is still so tiny. She is solid black and it is about the deepest black color I've ever seen. 

She makes you happy just being around her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I was thinking of Miss Mamie on the "Walton's" when I named her but Ike's Mamie fits right in.
> 
> This one makes squeaks unlike any we've ever had - sorta a cross between a chirp like a songbird and a squeak like a baby pigeon with a little dove whistle sound thrown in for good measure. She is so cute. I am putting seed and water in her cage and this morning she tried out both. I actually think she was trying to take a bath so we may give her one in a day or so, but she is still so tiny. She is solid black and it is about the deepest black color I've ever seen.
> 
> *She makes you happy just being around her*.


Mmm, maybe her name should be Ms. JOY?  

Do you have a current picture of her? She sounds beautiful.

Love, Hugs and Scritches as always!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, today has been kinda a down day with Moxie's surgery, Cindy's problem with Pesto and our problem with the baby Corky, so I thought I'd post something more upbeat. Our Miss Mamie at the dinner hour. I mix the food and Lewis feeds it and this is what she was doing while waiting for me to finish. She is a real cutie.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Surgery?*

Oh my, is that a young pigeon trying to get food? I KNOW THIS IS NOT RIGHT, but it looks like you grabbed its little beak pulled back, then let go.  Im sorry, but I have never seen a baby feed from a human hand. So this baby had surgery? Will you explain what surgery it had? I hope everything is going well with it.  Keep us posted.


----------



## jdjd (Jun 10, 2007)

*Oh No So Sorry!*

Im sorry, all the posts I saw was your last one. Now I have the story about the baby... I did not mean to type that, I just didnt see the other posts.  I hope Moxie recovers from the surgery!  Very cute baby pigeon. I'm ghessing she came from a dark clan from the way her feathers look right now? GREAT name for her. I love it. lol


----------

